

Ask HN: What project management / ticketing app do you use? - eoghan

Basecamp is bloated. Lighthouse is too complex. We're happily using Sifter at the moment.<p>Project management apps need discussions, with statuses, responsibilities and milestones.<p>Who does this best in your opinion?
======
bryanmig
I've used Bugzilla, Mantis and Jira.

Jira, while not free, is the best of those three for sure. They have a nice
$10 for 10 user license that is quite affordable and besides the 10 user
limit, has no functional limitations.

I've read good things about FogBugz but have not used it myself.

------
eoghan
@joncrawford has been compiling this list based on his needs:
<http://t.co/6LSV0j5>

------
mindcrime
Bugzilla[1] and Icescrum[2].

1: <http://www.bugzilla.org/>

2: <http://www.icescrum.org/en/>

